Ask HN: What do you use to make slides/presentations (preferably in md/txt)? - triyambakam
======
elviejo
emacs org-mode with org-reveal.

Write your documents in org-mode, plain text... with code samples that
compile.

save it and you are done... they are presented beautifully.

------
husseiny
Keynote, it works great

